# Outer Banks Tuna fishing.. When is the best time of yr.



## sharon time (Jun 20, 2004)

Always wanted to do a tuna charter (bucket list) , but with the cost and 2 sons we just did the usual charter. Well my youngest just graduated from college and landed a job. He now wants to take ME fishing and foot the bill. Maybe I did something right. He wants me to find out best time of year. Any help out there?


----------



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

I am no expert but usually September - December is best at the outer banks. We go with phideaux charters and have a blast. He's a hell of a good captain. Last year we got 16 yellow and black fin and 2 sail fish. Defiantly would recommend them.1700 for day.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

A first hand recommendation as stated on the other reply is always good. If you need other info, try contacting Oregon Inlet http://www.oregon-inlet.com/
They certainly can help you. Highly recommended.
Mike


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

walleyekiller, what time of year did you go?


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I went out years ago and got plenty of yellowfin in late October. None were bigger than about 40lbs, most a little smaller. If you can brave the conditions, the big Bluefin make their annual run fairly close to shore sometime btwn Jan.-Mar., I think. I agree with the prior post- contact the guys down at Oregon Inlet. Good luck.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

You can fish off Hatteras for tuna all year. Bluefin are probably moving further south by now. You have to read the reports. I dont because I might start crying. I havent lived down there in a few years. The problem arranging a charter Dec-March is the weather. Its a real gamble.
But the spring is INCREDIBLE out of Oregon and Hatteras Inlet. Tuna, dolphin, wahoo, etc Check out Teach's Lair or Hatteras Harbor for the early spring bite- mid April. Oregon Inlet- late April-May.
If you want to go in the summer. Try the Norfolk Canyon or Fingers out of Rudee Inlet if you don't mind a 60+ mile run. Chunking butterfish for 50-80 yellowfin is a blast. Having a fish like that hit while youre feeding line out. Watch your thumbs. Lol
As mentioned earlier the fall is awesome. If it were me I'd start looking for late April.
Good luck.


----------



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

We always go at the end of September. houses are half as much and the surf and deep sea fishing seems better. like the other post said the weather can be iffy that time of year


----------



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

We were the seconed charter he took after the hurricane that went through last year. That place was a mess. We couldn't even get to salvo where we usually stay, so we got a house in corolla last year.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the gulf coast, and this guy would be my first and almost only choice....very close to blue water and the rigs too 

http://www.paradise-outfitters.com/
















If you go with these guys....Tell Captain Woody Woods....(Ironman172) I sent you .........not that it will get you anything but grief....


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

it depends on what kind of tuna you are looking to get. If you want giant Bluefin october in massachusetts off of the cape is your best shot to land a 1000lb fish, second would be december out of the oregon inlet. If its not the giants you are after, ironman is right. You cant beat Venice La yellowfin fishing in october during shrimp season. You dont have to go far from shore and you will most likely be trolling right behind a shrimp boat. The weather is still good then and you will catch alot of tuna. Most will be in that 50-100lb range but you have a good chance of getting that 150-200lb yellowfin. Have fun, its the most fun you will ever have fishing


----------

